# Mercedes 300SL



## Spyco

Hi everyone.

Most of us in here we take real pleasure detailing cars. This comes purely from the detailing act itself and is irrelevant to car's make and model. That would be how to properly polish the swirls, remove contaminants, what LSP to use, interior products and so many more. But sometimes there are some automobiles that give pleasure a different meaning. One of them is the Mercedes 300SL. It comes in two versions, the Gullwing and the roadster. No need to look any further since both of them are right here.



Both cars were in excellent condition. So the cleaning steps were quite easy but swirls are always there. Nothing too bad just average swirls and some deeper ones every now and then.









From a polishing perspective this car is just one endless curve. So, especially for the front side I chose a 4 inch pad that will sit just right on the curves, with the surface of the pad osculating as much as possible to the paint.



However, sometimes a pad can be only as good as its backing plate. The 75mm backing plates are quite small for advanced maneuverability of 4" pads. Speaking to Flexipads World Class they are now offering a 90mm soft backing plate that suited my constant pressure pads really nice.



As soon as I started polishing these sections I got so absorbed by the process that I completely lost track of time. Definitely one of the best looking front lines I had the pleasure working on.











A before and after type of shots.





Same goes for the rest parts. A few days of pure polishing heaven that made me lose track not only of time but photos order as well. As soon as I finished I had a go around the car for final inspection.

















Now first layer is ready



The curing times for the waxes gave enough time to nourish the leathers





And protect the soft top



And some final pics































Thank you very much for watching this. I hope you 've enjoyed it as much as I did.

Kostas


----------



## mattcoupturbo

Amazing machines, look great now.


----------



## Derekh929

These cars are amazing in the Flesh the detail is fantastic, looking fantastic after your work , thanks for sharing


----------



## suspal

Another magical post thank you :thumb:


----------



## 3dom

Wonderful work, and wonderful cars. Thanks for sharing


----------



## slrestoration

Very very nice indeed mate. Simple yet effectively documented too ;-)


----------



## tonyy

Both are amazing:thumb:


----------



## Luis

Amazing cars... very good  thanks for sharing


----------



## Bill58

Both look fantastic!


----------



## AGRE

WoW :argie::argie::argie:

Amazing machines, Amazing results :thumb:


----------



## deni2

Amazing cars and amazing work, :thumb:.


----------



## ted11

Superb work again, you do get some lovely cars to work on.


----------



## Beancounter

Great work on two amazing cars :thumb:, would have either in a heartbeat if I ever had the money. :argie::argie:


----------



## E-A

amazing job!! love the cars:car:


----------



## stangalang

Proper "his and hers" garage. 
Amazing work as always, and some of the prettiest cars ever produced. Thanks for taking the time to document them once again


----------



## rdoyle21

Stunning.


----------



## pushtiulk

Amazing cars, sick gloss


----------



## dekerf1996

A pair of the most beautiful cars ever produced. 

Cleaned perfectly, what more is there to say. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Martgti

Absolutely amazing! :thumb:


----------



## SuperColin

A M A Z I N G :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Can t see pix mate , here s the error message I got : We're sorry, an unexpected error occurred.

Don t know about the other ones .


----------



## kstoilas

Amazing work, amazing results.

Finsished pictures are pure art. Good Job!


----------



## Black Magic Detail

simply stunning as always Kostas.


----------



## nuberlis

Amazing cars and work!Μπράβο Κώστα.


----------



## Spyco

sprocketser said:


> Can t see pix mate , here s the error message I got : We're sorry, an unexpected error occurred.
> 
> Don t know about the other ones .


Everything seems fine at my end. Please try again and let me know. Thanks.


----------



## andrewhutch1

The best thing I've seen all day - thank you for posting these.


----------



## sprocketser

Spyco said:


> Everything seems fine at my end. Please try again and let me know. Thanks.


Hey thanx , it s working today . Great results mate !


----------



## Kotsos

When detailing meets some of most significant models in automotive history the result is pure art. 

Once again amazing work


----------



## Racer

Superb Work and this one is truly inspiring work :thumb:


----------



## Clyde

wow - stunnng cars!


----------



## steve from wath

wow
two stunning machines

your work is amogst the best ive seen

loving the black gullwing,but thats at no detriment to the silver roadster

simply stunning

two cars that make me smile


----------



## tommyboy40

Stunning work on 2 pieces of art


----------



## Spyco

Thank you very very much to each one of you for your kind words. It really means a lot.


----------



## King184

Amazing, I so love it.....


----------



## taz007

those are amazing little cars.


----------



## Demetrios

Better late than never, they say. Just saw your post...cars of pure design art, look the way they meant to.

You never cease to amaze us with your fine work !!


----------



## diesel x

Great work. Both of them are gorgeous.


----------



## chongo

You are the man....


----------



## T.C

Oh my goodness

Some of the best looking cars I have ever seen!

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## chongo

T.C said:


> Oh my goodness
> 
> Some of the best looking cars I have ever seen!
> 
> Thank you for sharing.


T.C that's what you call a detail.:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## JSBahia

Wow, just wow!


----------



## GC#65

They certainly don't make 'em like that anymore.
Excellent work on beautiful cars.


----------



## D.a.z.z.y

Stunning


----------



## Megs Lad

Simply amazing ! The work here is just second to none , thankyou


----------



## camerashy

Not only amazing work, but great images of 2 iconic motor cars


----------



## Ash007

wow those are the some great cars, awesome job!


----------



## Ashburner

Truly a magnificent car! One of my favourites of all time.


----------



## Peter D

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## grinnell27

Such a beautiful car


----------



## neilb62

Stunning.... I'd be scared to touch one let alone take a rotary to it... :argie::argie:


----------



## Lithium

Nice job! What kind of lights do you use?


----------



## Tsubodai

Only just seen this thread; stunning cars and work.


----------



## Stefan...

What a special car, great work!


----------



## Offset Detailing

Absolutely stunning! Great work.


----------



## ted11

Fantastic photography


----------

